# My Finless Pet "Family"



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

My little pet family that doesn't have fins are:

Buddy (husky/blue heeler) who will be 8 in October












Diesel (border collie/pit or lab- think its pit...female) 3 years old












Bulldozer- (PP) I named what I thought was a boy lol she tears the tank up











Turbo- male (PP) He's a bit dingy lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a yellow lab. Love the pets especially the hermit crab. What is turo again.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

Turbo is a (male) Purple Pincher hermit crab. He is just upside down in the picture lol


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not going to go all hermit crab obsessed on you  But, are you on any hermit crab forums?

All your pets are cute!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

you should visit www.landhermitcrabs.com lol i used to have 4! but 3 of them died and i gave the other one to the queen of crabs to my friend mikayla who had 22 in a 68 gallon tank and i have a golden retriever named sunny you can see her in my albums


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

wow....your husky mix has the most beautiful eyes ever.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

So cute
I am in love with Buddy what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Buddy is beauty...I have a Corgi blue heeler mix he is awesome I will have to post his picture here soon, his name is Barkley and he has one blue eye and one brown.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

Everybody loves Buddy lol. He's an attention hog, and he knows how to work those blue eyes...

Yes, I am guilty of being on HCA forums for my hermit crabs. I actually got three more since I posted this...I have to tell myself "No more pets, no more pets" I wanted to take all 20 home cause I fell in love lol.










^ Unnamed really friendly male










^ Chip









^Unnamed unknown gender- this one pinched me and when his claw is bigger than a quarter...it did not feel too pleasant. (Chip -in the side of the pic- makes me laugh, it's like he's giving me the middle finger for taking pics)


----------

